# Billing for Contrast Material???



## AndieL (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if it's permissable to bill for Q9967 low osmolar contrast material as a supply when billing for a fluoroscopy 77003? I don't think you can do a fluoro without it so I my thinking is that it's an inherent part of the fluoro, therefore shouldn't be billed seperately. However, one of my physician's disagrees so if anyone out there has any information on this subject I would greatly appreciate any advice.
Thanks!


----------



## SharL  (Mar 16, 2009)

*Contrast with Fluoro*

No, You cannot bill contrast with any fluoro procedures; inj of contrast is an included component of fluoro guidance and loc procedures.


----------



## pattivest (Mar 18, 2009)

If you are billing on the hospital side, you would bill for the low osmolar radiopharm drug using Q9967.  It has a status indicator of N because it is consider intregal to the procedure, however CMS still wants to see it on the bill.  I am not sure on the radiologist side of billing.


----------

